

Verizon Wireless has pocketed $30 million from Jawa's text messaging scams - bkaid
http://www.finanznachrichten.de/nachrichten-2011-03/19701434-jawa-files-amended-complaint-motion-to-strike-citing-fraud-by-verizon-wireless-verizon-wireless-manipulated-photos-in-complaint-to-hide-important-008.htm

======
bkaid
Back story: [http://www.azdisruptors.com/blog/2011/3/19/have-jawa-and-
jas...](http://www.azdisruptors.com/blog/2011/3/19/have-jawa-and-jason-hope-
stolen-100-million.html)

